# School Cafeteria Rolls



## Barbarainnc (Jan 2, 2006)

School Cafeteria Rolls this recipe came from the school where my mother taught Home Economics

1 pkg. yeast
4 oz. warm water
1 egg
1/3 cup sugar
1 1/2 tsp. salt
3 tbl. shortening
1/4 cup dry milk
2 cups plain flour
6 oz. hot water


In a bowl mix yeast and 4 oz. of warm water. In another large bowl put egg, sugar, salt, shortening, dry milk, plain flour, and 6 oz of hot water. Stir well and add the yeast mixture, stir again. Add enough flour to make a soft dough (up to 2 cups of plain flour). 

Knead the dough on a lightly floured surface for 8-10 minutes. Put the dough in a greased bowl and let rise until double, punch down and shape into 24 dinner rolls or 15 cinnamon rolls. 

Let rise again until double, bake 375 degrees for 15-20 minutes. 

For cinnamon rolls: roll out the dough into a rectangle, smear with 1 stick of softened margarine, then sprinkle with cinnamon/sugar. Roll up like a jelly roll, mark the dough into 15 pieces cut with a piece of thread or dental floss. Put into a greased 9x13 inch pan. Let rise and bake. For added calories brush with melted margarine.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2006)

Barbara,
thank you for sharing your moms recipe for rolls..Will give them a try soon.

kadesma


----------

